# Screenflow and Logic audio



## OleJoergensen (Apr 9, 2019)

Hello Forum.

I try to make a Logic tutorial. I use Screenflow software (just bought it) on my Mac to record both audio and desktop (movie).
In Screenflow audio preferences I have chosen the external audio interface, which I also use in Logic. But the sound recorded in Screenflow, sounds quite bad and the stereo field is also changed.
Is there an other way to do this?


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 9, 2019)

Another capture software. Camstasia.

Or use a audio recorder plugin on logic master bus like meldas mrecorder (free). Make sure it’s the correct frame rate and then import the audio to the capture software and sync.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Apr 9, 2019)

Thank you guys!
I work on a Logic session with sample libraries. I want to record(film) the Desktop/screen and the audio from Logic with "Screenflow". I use an external audio interface, which I choose In Logic preference and In Screenflow audio preference.
But the audio recorded by "Screenflow" sounds not as good as when I listen to Logic, also the stereo field is changed a lot.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Apr 10, 2019)

douggibson said:


> Screenflow kicks-ass. What exactly are you trying to do ?
> 
> You might need to make sure both the input and the record computer audio are selected.
> 
> Let me know more details, and I can try and refine the trouble shooting


It turns out I missed “Record computer Audio”. The stereo field is “back” to normal but the audio quality is not as good as if bounced from Logic. But I think it can be used.


----------



## re-peat (Apr 10, 2019)

Whenever I have Screenflow record audio from Logic — with Logic’s MasterOut set at 0.0 and the level meter never even approaching the red —, the sound is always distorted. The problem is entirely solved however by simply lowering the level of Logic’s output. (And there are no other issues with Screenflow’s recorded audio.) 
You’ll have to do a few test recordings though to find out by how much you need to lower Logic’s output. On my system quite a large reduction is needed, by as much as 10dB.

_


----------



## OleJoergensen (Apr 10, 2019)

Thank you. I will try that.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Apr 11, 2019)

It helped turning down the master volume. I tried -4 db.
But the audio is quite different.
Here is an example, bounce from Logic and recorded with "Screenflow":

Edit: It turned out I have misunderstood how to setup audio preference in Screenflow. I had chosen both "Record audio from(my interface) and "Record computer audio". After I only choose "Record audio from computer" it sounds fine and I dont have to turn down master in Logic by -3- -4 db.
Greaaat


----------



## OleJoergensen (Apr 14, 2019)

Can I ask a question about ratio aspect 1920 x 1080?
In Keynote I have made a template in 1920 x 1080 (full line) I use as a background picture on my screen, to size Logic window accordingly. But "Screenflow's" 1920 x 1080 is a bit smaller (dotted line).
Why is it so?


----------

